# my husband's ex wife is taking him to court for child maintenance. How much award?



## mcj (18 Jan 2012)

hi guys im hoping to get some information

My husband devorced his x wife 6 yrs ago and was paying 100 euro maintenance per week for their 2 children, but since losing his job 2 yrs ago he has been paying her 30 euro a week which she agreed to no bother.

as of late communications have broken down and she says she is now taking him to court for proper maintenance as she calls it..

we also pay the childrens travel expenses of 23 euro a week as they live in a different county and visit us on weekends..

myself and my husband have 2 children of our own and we are both unemployed and living on jobseekers allowance to the sum of 395 euro per week.. and we also have a lot of debt to pay due to the resession and both of us losing our jobs so things are very difficult as it stands..

his x wife recieves loan parents, she works 25 hrs per week and recieves family supplement income (FIS) she has her own council house so her rent is quite low and she has no big debts... i have caculated her income approx to be 600 euro a week.

Can anyone tell me how much a court would order us to pay out as we are very worried about this..

Any help would be greatly appreicated
Thank you


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2012)

Welcome to _askaboutmoney_ - your first post was duplicated and in the wrong forum and I moved it. Please re-read the posting guidelines. Thanks.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jan 2012)

There's no set amount in regards to child maintenance.  It is based on each parents income and expenditure.  The maximum that can be awarded in District Court is €150 per week per child.  

My (anecdotal) experience is that where income is primarily from SW the maintenance amount tends to be a nominal figure.

It's equally possible judge could tell your husband to get on his bike, get a job and provide for his children.

Complete the Affidavit of Means and go from there.


----------



## mcj (19 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your advice.. As far as the job goes my husband is always out lookin for work but seein as the building intustry collasped in this crountry its  extremely difficult.. on his bike he would most definately get if the chance arose.........


----------

